# Shoes



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a pair of Birkenstock sandals. Have worn them everywhere. Including gardening, cleaning, etc. They're about 10 yrs old. Now they smell. How can I deodorize them? I tried Baking Soda. Just once though.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Powdered Tide laundry soap! It has enzymes in it that will kill the bacteria causing the odor. Not sure if Lysol or Oust for surfaces will do the trick, I'd try the baking soda again.


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

try cat litter. i have put a knee high stocking filled with cat litter into boots before and it cleared the smell. weird, I know.


----------

